# CALIFORNIA members?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...how many of us are California members?


----------



## Cruzin mando (Apr 19, 2011)

rep the 714!!!!

my first chevy too lol


----------



## CuriousTux (Apr 6, 2011)

California


----------



## Cruzin mando (Apr 19, 2011)

curious what lug pattern is the *Eco*? is it 5x114?

*...it's 5 x 105mm*


----------



## 2011CruzeLTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

Cali represented here!


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Slow news day in Tucson I guess? SoCal for me.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...no, actually an "_active_" day for the New Jersey? and Canadian? pages.

...resulting in a "possible" 50-state (plus) "snowball" of "XXXXX members?"


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

im in socal


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

So Cal!!!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

SOCAL...From 760 area but currently stationed in the 805...


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 24, 2011)

SoCal It Is ... Where the 10 & the 60 Meet.


----------



## Lady in Red (May 15, 2011)

Nor Cal near Stockton/Modesto


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

socal, hollywood


----------



## 619CRUZN (Jul 18, 2011)

619 cruze here


----------



## kingkoopa (Feb 23, 2012)

south orange county here


----------

